# Christmas Presents



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I've spent the past few cold and wet days in the shop working on some of the Christmas presents that we are giving this year.
This is a spalted maple bench for a friend of ours who has a new deck. She was at our house and commented on our benches. As soon as someone does that.....then that's what they get for a present. I'm sure a few friends and family won't be telling us they like something when they really don't...:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 


















The cutting and fabricating is done...now the taking apart and sanding and detailing part comes.....Does anybody LIKE to sand:sleep1: :sleep1:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Now if I come to your house and visit, and notice a pile of money in your safe while I am snooping, does that mean I will get cash for Christmas? 

Great looking bench, BTW!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Ya won't find a pile of cash here......I got 2 sawmills and a lot of tools......and more tools to get yet:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That looks pretty sweeet. I don't mind sanding. I used to hate it but anymore it just means your that much closer to being done.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's a nice looking bench.:thumbsup: 

Sand paper whats that?:laughing:


----------

